# Placer Mining Claim



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi
Does anyone know of an expediter or service for staking mining claims?

Thanks.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

radmers said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of an expediter or service for staking mining claims?
> 
> Thanks.


Via google:How to Stake a Mining Claim « USminer ? Placer Gold Maps and Gold Prospecting Tutorials


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I see them for sale quite often. Not sure what you are looking for or why? There were some near my NV property recently with well fortified caves / tunnels that had me thinking hmmm.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My dad had one at one time, I don't know all the particulars, but he had to take a trip to the County Assessors Office I believe to see where claims had been staked and what was open. Then you go out and drive some stakes, mark them, then go back and provide the county with a description/location of your claim, pay a fee, stuff like that.

At least I think that's how he went about it...the link above is far more accurate than I am I'm sure, but good luck! Sounds fun.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If you really want to know what goes into a modern gold mining op, catch the show Gold Rush, on cable. Alaska is the place to be as far as quantities of gold still in the ground.

Then there was a prepper on 'that prepper show' who lived in northwest Montana and panned a little gold out of a creek nearby, but it wasn't a fortune.


----------



## areeba (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok Thanks


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In what state?


----------

